# un loir



## W. Chopin

Bonsoir. Je voudrais savoir si je peux appeler *un loir* une personne qui aime s'attarder au lit le matin. Puis-je dire *c'est un loir*? Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## SwissPete

Oui ! C'est dans mon Larousse : 
_Fam. Dormir comme un loir_, longtemps et profondément.


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, _dormir comme un loir_ signifie effectivement très bien dormir, mais je n'ai jamais entendu qu'on appelle simplement _un loir_ quelqu'un qui a bien dormi (on le comprendrait sans doute, mais ça ne se dit pas couramment).

De plus, il y a dans la définition de W. Chopin une connotation légèrement péjorative ("quelqu'un qui aime s'attarder au lit") qui est tout à fait absente de l'expression _dormir comme un loir_.


----------



## W. Chopin

Chimel said:


> De plus, il y a dans la définition de W. Chopin une connotation légèrement péjorative ("quelqu'un qui aime s'attarder au lit") qui est tout à fait absente de l'expression _dormir comme un loir_.


 
Peut-être il y a une connotation légèrement péjorative, j'ai pris cette phrase du dictionnaire, je voulais savoir si je peux appeler quelqun qui aime bien dormir *un loir* sans connotation péjorative .



Chimel said:


> Pour moi, _dormir comme un loir_ signifie effectivement très bien dormir, mais je n'ai jamais entendu qu'on appelle simplement _un loir_ quelqu'un qui a bien dormi (on le comprendrait sans doute, mais ça ne se dit pas couramment).


 
Merci pour la réponse .


Merci, *SwissPete.*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut W. Chopin,



W. Chopin said:


> Peut-être il y a une connotation légèrement péjorative, j'ai pris cette phrase du dictionnaire, je voulais savoir si je peux appeler quelqun qui aime bien dormir *un loir* sans connotation péjorative  [...]


Tu pourras alors dire de lui « c'est un vrai loir ! », avec le ton approprié on comprendra que tu te moques gentiment.
Chez nous, on appelle ces individus des _dormiasses _!


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi je dis qu'une telle personne est une _marmotte_ !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> Moi je dis qu'une telle personne est une _marmotte_ !


Aussi ! 
(mais on en trouve moins chez moi ! )


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

En fait, comme un petit ajout, si on connait le mot anglais pour 'un loir' on verra qu'il a été 'emprunté' au mot français (ou peut-être latin) 'dormir'.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> En fait, comme un petit ajout, si on connait le mot anglais pour 'un loir' on verra qu'il a été 'emprunté' au mot français (ou peut-être latin) 'dormir'.


Ça se rapproche de ma _dormiasse_, donc !


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Moi je dis qu'une telle personne est une _marmotte_ !


 C'est ce que je dis aussi : _une (vraie )marmotte_. J'aurais juré que c'était un québécisme. J'allais justement le suggérer avant de te lire. 

Je dis par contre : _paresseux comme un loir_ (je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _paresseux comme une marmotte_)



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Aussi ! (mais on en trouve moins chez moi ! )


 Chez moi, c'est le contraire... il y en a partout (souvent victimes d'automobilistes). Mais il n'y a pas de loirs (un peu comme les moufettes, versus les putois).

J'ai par contre découvert que nos marmottes ne sont pas les mêmes qu'en Europe. 





> L'espèce la plus connue en Europe est la marmotte vivant dans les montagnes (_Marmota marmota_) alors qu'en Amérique du Nord, c'est la _Marmota monax_ appelée localement _siffleux_ ou _groundhog_ en anglais (littéralement : porc de terre). *Source*


 Extrait d'Antidote : _



Cyrus Smith et ses compagnons dormirent comme d’innocentes marmottes dans la caverne que le jaguar avait si poliment laissée à leur disposition.               *Jules Verne*, L’Île mystérieuse 

Click to expand...

 _Et pour W. Chopin, les définitions du TLFI (avec autres exemples) : *Loir* et *Marmotte*


----------



## Chimel

Tout cela est fort intéressant, mais n'oublions pas qu'au départ W. Chopin voulait savoir s'il y avait un substantif pour désigner quelqu'un qui aime bien dormir/qui dort bien, *sans* (légère) connotation péjorative (voir son message n°4). Or ce n'est pas le cas, me semble-t-il, de _marmotte_, _dormiasse_, _c'est un (vrai) loir..._

Je pense donc que la réponse à sa question est qu'il n'existe pas un substantif de ce genre en français - en tout cas, rien de tel ne me vient à l'esprit. Il faut recourir à l'expression _dormir comme un loir (comme une marmotte, comme un bébé...)_ qui, elle, est plutôt positive: _Henri est quelqu'un qui dort comme un loir_ = Henri est quelqu'un qui a un très bon sommeil, qui dort toujours très bien...

Je ne pense pas que _Henri est une marmotte/un loir/une dormiasse..._ permettrait de transmettre la même idée.


----------



## snarkhunter

Chimel said:


> Je pense donc que la réponse à sa question est qu'il n'existe pas un substantif de ce genre en français - en tout cas, rien de tel ne me vient à l'esprit.


C'est pourquoi je propose d'en inventer un ici et maintenant : je propose donc un _hibernator_ !


----------



## Chimel

On imagine déjà les dicos de 2050:
"Hibernator: néologisme apparu au début du vingt-et-unième siècle à la suite d'échanges créatifs sur un forum internet..."


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Tout cela est fort intéressant, mais n'oublions pas qu'au départ W. Chopin voulait savoir s'il y avait un substantif pour désigner quelqu'un qui aime bien dormir/qui dort bien, *sans* (légère) connotation péjorative (voir son message n°4). Or ce n'est pas le cas, me semble-t-il, de _marmotte_, _dormiasse_, _c'est un (vrai) loir..._


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord… Disons que ces termes ne sont pas vraiment péjoratifs (sauf peut-être _dormiasse_), mais plutôt *taquins* ! 


snarkhunter said:


> C'est pourquoi je propose d'en inventer un ici et maintenant : je propose donc un _hibernator_ !


A ce jeu-là, on peut inventer vraiment n'importe quoi…  (Tu l'auras compris, je trouve parfaitement absurde de créer un terme de toutes pièces !)


----------



## itka

Moi, de quelqu'un qui aime bien dormir, je dis que c'est un... dormeur.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Moi, de quelqu'un qui aime bien dormir, je dis que c'est un... dormeur.


 C'est ma foi d'une logique... impeccable.  

_un grand dormeur/une grande dormeuse_  

Je pense comme MC que _marmotte_ ou _loir _sont taquins sans être péjoratifs.


----------



## scriptum

Si je ne me trompe pas, "une personne qui aime s'attarder au lit le matin" est un amateur (ou un fan, ou un adepte) de grasse matinée.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord… Disons que ces termes ne sont pas vraiment péjoratifs (sauf peut-être _dormiasse_), mais plutôt *taquins* !


 
C'est très juste !


----------



## Nanon

Nicomon said:


> _un grand dormeur/une grande dormeuse_



Un gros dormeur / une grosse dormeuse 

Est-ce une illusion : les dormeurs sont-ils plus gros en France ou les Français sont un tout petit peu moins indulgents que les Québécois ? 
Ou suis-je seule à parler de la sorte... ? J'aurais tendance à dire qu'un grand dormeur est quelqu'un qui a une quantité et une qualité de sommeil extraordinaire, tandis qu'un gros dormeur... euh... c'est un tout petit peu péjoratif...


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
*Gros dormeur *est aussi la première expression qui me vient à l'esprit ! Nanon : tu me l'as ôté de la bouche !


----------



## W. Chopin

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses les amis, maintenant j'ai compris .


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:


> Un gros dormeur / une grosse dormeuse
> 
> Est-ce une illusion : les dormeurs sont-ils plus gros en France ou les Français sont un tout petit peu moins indulgents que les Québécois ?


Du tout. J'avoue que j'ai d'abord pensé « gros » aussi, et écrit « grand » en pensant que c'était un AUTRE québécisme.
Disons donc... un gros dormeur et une grande dormeuse.


----------



## Nanon

Hi hi ! Merci, Nicomon, de ton indulgence pour mes pannes d'oreiller et mes kilos en trop... Ce n'est donc pas un québécisme...


----------



## WordRef1

Voilà, une dormeuse (anglais : dormouse = loir) http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...us-1.jpg/180px-Graphiurus_spec_-murinus-1.jpg

et une grosse dormeuse (anglais : marmot = marmotte) http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3b/Marmot-edit1.jpg/300px-Marmot-edit1.jpg


----------



## TitTornade

WordRef1 said:


> Voilà, une dormeuse (anglais : dormouse = loir) http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...us-1.jpg/180px-Graphiurus_spec_-murinus-1.jpg
> 
> et une grosse dormeuse (anglais : marmot = marmotte) http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3b/Marmot-edit1.jpg/300px-Marmot-edit1.jpg


 

Mignonnes les petites bêtes !

"Une dormeuse" ? Ca se dit ça ? Je ne l'ai jamais entendu sans un adjectif devant (tel que "grosse" ou bien "gros" au masculin).

Pour rester dans les animaux , mon sentiment est :
- quelqu'un qui dort _beaucoup_ est une *marmotte* ou une *vraie marmotte*.
- on peut caractériser quelqu'un qui dort _profondément_ par : Il/elle *dort comme un loir*.

Après, je ne sais pas comment les autres utilisent loir et marmotte... Apparemment c'est variable... 

NB : il n'y a de marmotte chez moi et pourtant on connaît l'expression


----------



## itka

Nico, toute personne qui a vu "Un Jour sans Fin" sait qu'au Québec, il y a des marmottes... et même un "Jour de la Marmotte" !


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:
			
		

> - Nico, toute personne qui a vu "Un Jour sans Fin" sait qu'au Québec, il y a des marmottes... et même un "Jour de la Marmotte" !.


 Salut itka, je n'ai pas pensé à mentionner ce film. Eh bien oui, au Québec on a traduit le titre littéralement. 

Mais il y a bel et bien un *Jour de la marmotte*

Lu : "_Pourriez-vous demander à la marmotte qui dort dans mon lit qu'elle se lève afin que je puisse mettre la couette_?" 

PS : je trouve les marmottes (groudhogs) d'Amérique, toutes rondes, plus mignonnes que les loirs.


----------



## Nanon

TitTornade said:


> "Une dormeuse" ? Ca se dit ça ? Je ne l'ai jamais entendu sans un adjectif devant (tel que "grosse" ou bien "gros" au masculin).


Si si si, ça se dit !! En joaillerie, les dormeuses sont un genre de boucles d'oreille.
Mais on déraille, là...


----------

